# Joplin---jornado



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hope all you GUYS from Mo are OK---Joplin just got flattened by a Huge twister[Tornado] about 1 1/2 hours ago-----------Its headed N-East---------sb*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Lordy here we Go Again!! Keep Your head down guys!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy crap, I hate tornado's.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Don Have you ever Lived Through One? I Am Not Scared of Weather too Bad But a Tornado Definitely gets my Attention! I am In the Process of Getting the Stuff together to Build a Shelter. Shelters are Pretty Rare in My part of the country But Gaining in popularity the more storms we have! Especially with ME!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Minnesota was nailed too-------Minneapolis--hit hard too!!!!!!*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I have, I was born and raised in NW Ohio and have vivid memories of a few. One on the fourth of July and the Palm Sunday tornado's that went through the midwest. i remember my parents taking us boys to see the devastation and helping people out.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been threw way to many! One hit Lebanon years ago, while i was there one night. It flattened Tracker marine and boats were flying every where 96 i believe. Thin in western Kansas about 98, and here at home a couple small ones. 
As of right now 24 deaths the news is reporting. My old general manager lives about 10 blocks from there but i called his brother and there hole family is well. Callede another friend that lives south of there and they were all ok too.
Its coming down right now and the lightning is making the light flicker. But they call off the tornados for us, just worring about the straight line winds.
Joplin is in very bad shape guys. My heart goes out to them people!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is a link. West Plains Mo is on the bubble right now, and it also looked like storms west of the SL area. West Plains reporting alot of rotation..http://www.ky3.com/news/kspr-tornado-strikes-joplin-major-damage-reported-20110522,0,7268775.story


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes I have, I was born and raised in NW Ohio and have vivid memories of a few. One on the fourth of July and the Palm Sunday tornado's that went through the midwest. i remember my parents taking us boys to see the devastation and helping people out.


Holy smokes, is that 2 of them? and there both huge!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah that's two ! The Palm Sunday tornado's hit Indiana, Ohio, and Michigan, Iowa and wisconsin If I recall. I believe that I remember that picture and where it was taken in western Toledo. I want to say it was the area of Crissey rd and old airport highway. I don't know if Brian (OAC) remembers the area or not as it was then but I bet he knows it now. I remember the trains on the tracks there just flew by, there were a lot of passenger trains still running in the sixties when I was a kid.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope you guys are all ok!?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Right here Where I work two years ago one hit right here! So Many trees down it took weeks to get the roads cleared! I was standing on the downwind side of the Building I was in Watching it all take place at 4 am in the morning! Awesome Site to watch!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Death toll at 115 OMGosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and not even doen yet. Joplin has been in Severe Storms all day today!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

A heart felt prayer goes out to all the people that may have been effected by ALL of these storms. A killer tornado has even hit here in VA. last month, and we don't have those things. Hope all of you are well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought I remembered one of our members as being from Joplin.....Anyone know who ? I'm not very familiar with the state, but I know we have several members from MO. and Minn.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

That is Terrible up there!!! Just as Bad as Alabama a couple weeks ago!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, there is a member from there Im looking don


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Don it is Coyotehunter243, but im pretty sure there is another


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How far from Joplin are you, SMY ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Well luckily for me the only tornado that came close to use didn't do alot of damage. it hit the ground about 15 miles from our home and was heading in the opposite direction. It mostly chewed up trees and such. I am a good 4 hours from Joplin though. I am about 45 minutes west of St. Louis.

I am definitly praying for the Joplin area. I am impressed by the amount of help and support that the area is receiving from the surround communities. It is nice to know that some people do still care.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hope our members in Joplin are okay. Nothing is more tragic weather wise including hurricanes--because they are fairly predictable. A tornado is fast and ultimately cant be predicted reliably to avoid...our prayers and condolences as there will be our members other kinfolk/family no doubt in the damaged areas if not them as well. Say a prayer today.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Let everyone know I'm ok it got real close but it turned just south enough to miss us. But defently too close or comfort! There calling for a possible torando outbreak tonight so hopefully everyone will make it through. Thanks for all the concern and pms.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

C243 GLAD YOUR OK!! It sounds like there will be a whole lot of Rebuilding to be done there! Stay Safe Man! Our Thoughts and Prayers will Contiue for Your Area and the Other areas Devastated by these Storms!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Don im about 2 hours straight east!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on what Richard said. You guys in harms way take care of yourselves and your families, and remember you have another family of support here on Predator Talk.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes I have, I was born and raised in NW Ohio and have vivid memories of a few. One on the fourth of July and the Palm Sunday tornado's that went through the midwest. i remember my parents taking us boys to see the devastation and helping people out.


Yes Don I remembered and know the area all too well...400 yards from my house. Point Place area was the most heavily damaged area, as you know Don. I do not know how strong that tornado was however it took many lives.


----------

